# Maryland SUCKS



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

My Cbid order last week did not show up as it usually does on Friday. I never received a shipping confirmation or any word from Cbid about my order. I emailed them and they told me they could no longer ship cigars to Maryland. This just blows. I guess I am going to have to find an out of state third party to route my smokes through. Man, I just can't wait until I retire and leave this crap State. Hopefully no other States will follow suit.


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

quincy627 said:


> I emailed them and they told me they could no longer ship cigars to Maryland.


Wow this sucks bro!!



quincy627 said:


> Hopefully no other States will follow suit.


This makes me afraid for the future of ordering online in all of the US. Can't play poker online anymore, some ppl can't order cigars online...seriously, what's next?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

There is a thread somewhere here on all the crap going on in Maryland, sorry man


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Maryland is among the last places I'd want to live, just a small step above Iran.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Indeed


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

chrisw17 said:


> Wow this sucks bro!!
> 
> This makes me afraid for the future of ordering online in all of the US. Can't play poker online anymore, some ppl can't order cigars online...seriously, what's next?


Not to scare, but be afraid, be very afraid in progressive America...I on the otherhand WANT to go back to the 1950's....please, now!!!! (clicking heels together)


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow that is not right how can they do that?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> seriously, what's next?


*

6 numbers tattooed on your body to be able to buy anything?*



> Hopefully no other States will follow suit.


*Too late.......Mary Land is not the first.*


----------



## Puckett (May 23, 2011)

Gentlemen, I have already spoken to a member of the comptrollers office, the bill will be repelled I assure you. There is an emergency session of the GE in augest and this bill will be brought fourth


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Here in California in early it became illegal to buy ammunition online. It was quickly overturned due ti it being unconstitutional. I see this happening in Maryland too.

I think it has to due with restricting free trade.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I think it has to due with restricting free trade.


Interstate commerce.

OP, Utah was the first state to do this, we shall see what the courts say.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

chrisw17 said:


> Wow this sucks bro!!
> 
> This makes me afraid for the future of ordering online in all of the US. Can't play poker online anymore, some ppl can't order cigars online...seriously, what's next?


One square of toiler paper per bowel movement. Just ask Sheryl Crow:drama:

I am quite sure she has never smoked an LFD double ligero on an empty stomach.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Here in California in early it became illegal to *buy ammunition online*. It was quickly overturned due ti it being unconstitutional. I see this happening in Maryland too.
> 
> I think it has to due with restricting free trade.


That happened here in MA, and there is no law on the books preventing it, but there is still not a vendor anywhere that will ship to MA.

So beware of that bill to repeal, that may not be the end of it.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

This is just the start of the govt getting involved in the internet. They let it take hold and then squeeze your nuts for a while. Eventually they will back down some but that will only be after they have their hands in someone's pocket. 

Bunker you are right. If and when this lifts it will be much in the same. Many will stay well clear for the simple fact of not wanting to get nailed for making a small profit for not meeting the regulations of a perticular state.


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

Keep writing the comptrollers office!


----------



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

quincy627 said:


> Hopefully no other States will follow suit.


I'll bet more states do follow suit. There's a pretty strong anti-tobacco sentiment going around. It'll get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

I just now got an email from Famous Smoke:

The part that made me smile is in red below...








Dear Scott Wahba,
Last month, we emailed you concerning a recently-enacted law banning the shipment of cigars and other tobacco products by internet, mail, or phone into the State of Maryland.
Great news - your voice was heard!
Maryland Comptroller Peter Franchot has publicly acknowledged that the law had unintended consequences, and expressed a desire to see it corrected. As a course of action, Mr. Franchot recommended that the law not be enforced until the Maryland General Assembly has had a chance to reconsider the issue.
Today, we again ask that you email Mr. Franchot, this time thanking him for supporting the rights of Maryland cigar smokers. Please find below a sample email for you to personalize.
_To: [email protected]
Cc: [email protected]

Mr Comptroller,

I am writing to personally thank you for recommending that Title 16.5 of the Business Regulation Article (restricting the shipment of cigars and OTP into the State of Maryland) not be enforced until the MD General Assembly has had a chance to reconsider the measure.

Moreover, I applaud your courage and honesty in publicly acknowledging that the law has overreaching and unintended consequences. Your desire to see the law corrected speaks to your thoughtfulness on the matter, and is a credit to the Office of the Comptroller, and to the State of Maryland.

Sincere Regards,
[Your Name] _​On behalf of myself and Famous Smoke Shop, I'd like to thank you for making your voice heard. As a result of your swift and decisive action, the liberties of cigar-smoking Marylanders may yet be preserved. Let us always work to remind government at all levels of its charge: to work for the people's interests, not against them.
Sincerely,








Arthur Zaretsky
President
Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

as of today, I can now order from Cigarbid.com and famous-smoke.com into maryland!!


----------

